# A Clean Fork Attachment Method (for bands using binding method)



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi,

This is not something new, but a little modification I've been using recently with flatbands and it looks pretty jaunty!

Instead of leaving the end of your flatband dangling, flapping in the breeze, waiting for a girl to see it and think you're a dork. 
Example:




  








My Flippinout Slingshot&#39;s Scout arrived today woo woo




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Nov 7, 2012


__
2



Will shoot the pants off this when I get home.






Instead, on the 4th or 5th wrap around, fold the flap back on itself, and wrap over it, making a very neat looking attachment.

Example:




  








Neat Fork Attachment




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Apr 28, 2013








Cons:


If you're the nervy type and use the fork-flaps as a guide to see if your ties are coming loose, this will make you more nervous.

Pros:


I suggest that folding the loose end of the band actually makes the attachment stronger by locking it in more. 
You look like a bada$$, with no care that your bands appear to be just NARROWLY hanging on by the skin of their teeth. This effect can be amplified by not wearing shooting glasses.

Notes:


I have only tried this with fairly light bans such as 30mm TBB tapers and 20mm TBB straight cuts although I can't see how it would weaken the attachment. If you're worried, and you'd prefer girls to think you're a dork, then continue with your flatband flapping around in the breeze.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dude. You look like a real Bada$$ in that pic. I don't want to be a Dork so I'm going to fold mine. I think this should impress the girls. lol


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Spoken like a true prodigy.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I guess I'm a bad$$$ and didn't even know it, lol, I thought that was how you were suppose to do it with the therapy bands.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I like it. The OCD part of my brain approves of this lesson.

PS - the doubling back does make a more secure attachment. We wrap wire control lines in this way in my model plane endeavours for a slip-proof termination.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

You're right. Girls do not like flapping parts ...

Cheers ...Q


----------

